# 034 efi



## jdelaney (Nov 3, 2006)

will sell my turbo 5cyl 034 fuel injection stage 2c for 1800.00
new in box just purchased for 2950.00


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: 034 efi (jdelaney)*

You should be running this in the classifieds section.
Good luck with the sale.


----------

